

I see dead code (homage for intelliJ) - alfasin
http://alfasin.com/blog/

======
infinii
IntelliJ has a Community Edition for free. The author put up Eclipse and
Netbeans for how long, rather than using the CE?

Sure the commercial version has more features than the CE one, but the example
he gave would surely have been identified by the CE version of IntelliJ.

